
Building a Well System - gk1
https://trackchanges.postlight.com/building-a-well-system-be5cfa77bad
======
anarchy8
> Hire people who like to work hard and who have something to prove

In my experience, having "something to prove" can often be a negative.

~~~
gjem97
Is it just code for "young"?

~~~
hinkley
See also "old and bitter".

------
patcon
This was a really wonderful article. I don't agree with everything that was
said in terms of conclusions, but I feel like I would very much like the
person who came to them.

To the author: Hoping good people continue to come your way, and that you can
create value in the larger systems that I share with you.

